# Wedding Band Advice?



## mtnman (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey guys...
I'm new here, but I'm looking for some advice and I hope you can help! I've been looking at wedding bands and there are sooooo many options. I'm thinking that picking out what metal I'd like might help me narrow it down. I'm not a gold fan, so it needs to be white, and I want something durable since I'm pretty active. Any advice?


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Am a fan of platinum.

It is white, like white gold;
It is hard, and you can have it polished frequently.
It is harder than gold, more durable, won't bend as easily if you choose a very narrow mm band. 

Only down side, is I believed it is more expensive than gold.


----------



## jivey (Jun 18, 2009)

I had my wife's wedding ring made from white gold to match her
engagement ring that i bought in Aruba. It is a one of a kind ring
with a sapphire center stone w/ diamond around it.
The wedding was designed to wrap the back shape of the other ring with diamonds. 
For our 10 anniversary I will have the front band made like back ring and maybe if we have any children by then i will have their 
birth stone has center jewel.

My wife gets compliment on it all the time.. A lot it look real expensive. Its worth 5x as much as I paid.

Sorry way off topic


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

As a man, I like the titanium wedding bands. Extremely durable, varies from light grey to a dark, almost black grey.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

My wife and I have plantinum bands and we both are very happy with the choice. Expensive yes but maybe as a one time purchase its worth it to you. I got a comfort band which has also been a good thing. My wife wanted me to get a few diamonds in my band (she was paying for it) to match hers but I said no which I'm also happy about. The ring takes a beating as I work on cars, boats, the house etc. I'm sure the stones would have been long gone by now. Good Luck!


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

My husband got a tungsten ring ....as durable as plantinum and titanium....but somewhat cheaper and it can be cut off your finger if ever necessary. The jeweler told us one (or both? ) of those can't be cut off in case of an emergency.


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

I got white gold rings. I got the idea from a book series I had read years and years ago. Im a dork, I know, Im over it




John


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I like platimun
White gold is an alloy of gold mixtures and is high upkeep, gold also is softer and wears down.

Platimun looks like new even 100 years later.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

White gold vs. platinum ~ Gillett's Jewellers


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a tri-color gold band,

Pick what you like.

But get it a size larger then you are now, best advice a jewler gave us.


----------



## mtnman (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for all of your suggestions! Platinum seems like the metal for me... I really like that it's durable and naturally white. Plus, unlike some of the newer men's wedding band materials, it can be resized (and cut off in an emergency). I looked into the price, and was really surprised to find that the price difference (per ounce) between platinum and gold is only about $250 right now, which is not nearly as big as a lot of people make it out to be.

Anyway, now I just have to do some style comparisons... if anyone would like to weigh in on these rings, it would be greatly appreciated!

The Complete Engagement Ring Guide[]=2&categories[]=48&categories[]=&categories[]=&categories[]=

The Complete Engagement Ring Guide[]=2&categories[]=48&categories[]=&categories[]=&categories[]=


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

I like the first one.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

first one is nicer.

If you were Irish I know a website that sells nice Irish wedding bands.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I dont like either of them

I like this one, with or without the small diamond chips.
Its smooth and won't get caught on anything. Can have it re-polished now and then to a smooth glaze....
nothing will get caught on it as its smooth... the style is classic and rightfully so as its timeless.

http://www.engagementguide.com/ring_gallery/details.php?ring_record_id=358&categories[]=2


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

here is a pic of mine...but it's gold

14K Tri-Color Gold Design Wedding Band


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I personally have a weakness for very old platinum jewelry. Like 1800's type and also art deco peices... and mine cut diamonds.

Modern looking jewelry is boring to me... but those old peices from the 1800's kinda make me weak at the knees they are so beautiful with so much artistic detail !

Not that I would buy anything so expensive in the form of jewelry but I do admire the old stuff as I see it as very artistic and beautiful.
Cool too, that back in certain eras, they used colored stones as 
engagement rings, like this
which is
veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy beauutiful
http://www.langantiques.com/category/30/4/item/30-1-1935/


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

I like the 1st one...


----------

